
Browser-independent bookmark manager buku v4.3 released - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/buku/releases/tag/v4.3
======
apjana
buku is a powerful bookmark manager written in Python3 and SQLite3. When I
started writing it, I couldn't find a flexible command-line solution with a
private, portable, merge-able database along with seamless GUI integration.

buku can auto-import bookmarks from your browser(s) or fetch the title and
description of a bookmarked url from the web. You can use your favourite
editor to compose and update bookmarks. With multiple search options,
including regex and a deep scan mode (particularly for URLs), it can find any
bookmark instantly. buku can look up the latest snapshot of a broken link on
the Wayback Machine. There's an Easter egg to revisit random forgotten
bookmarks too! Buku is too busy to track you: no hidden history, obsolete
records, usage analytics or homing.

